# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Little Ochie?

## Spiff

For those that have been:

Did you go for lunch or dinner?  Is it possible to go by boat?   Thanks in advance!

Spiff

----------


## Accompong

> For those that have been:
> 
> Did you go for lunch or dinner?  Is it possible to go by boat?   Thanks in advance!
> 
> Spiff


*"Little Ochi" is not what you would call a fancy place.  A good time to go is at lunch time right after the fishing boats come in with the fresh catch from the night before but be assured that a later in the day dinner is fine too.  It sits right Alligator Pond Bay so getting there by boat is possible but if you are thinking of going from Negril to Alligator Pond Bay, I would suggest you rethink that.  The waters on the Southcoast are quite choppy and you might get tired of the constant bouncing from wave to wave.  If you are staying in one of the Treasure Beach bays then it is a good option.  Here is a nice video to show you more about the place.
https://youtu.be/2ohbS9UXDEk
Peace and Guidance
*

----------


## Spiff

Thanks Accompong for the guidance.  We will be staying in TB this trip on Calabash Bay.   (I should have made that clear in the original post  :Smile:  ) This will be only our second time staying in Treasure Beach, but we already love the place.  Looks like a trip for seafood at Little Ochie could only enhance the experience.

----------


## Accompong

> Thanks Accompong for the guidance.  We will be staying in TB this trip on Calabash Bay.   (I should have made that clear in the original post  ) This will be only our second time staying in Treasure Beach, but we already love the place.  Looks like a trip for seafood at Little Ochie could only enhance the experience.


*I was guessing that you probably were in TB but just wanted to be sure to warn you if you weren't.  I did it once from Negril to Frenchman's but never again!
You might want to check out http://www.captain-dennis.com/ Captain Dennis if you don't already have a boat connection.  He is an old acquaintance and good operator.  You can sometimes see the manatees at Alligator Pond and a little more up the coast is a place called "Gut River" where a blue hole wells up from the ground and flows toward the sea.  BTW, "Gut" actually comes from the Germans saying "Good". 

Peace and Guidance
*

----------


## Jim-Donna

We went by boat and LOVED it!

----------


## Spiff

> We went by boat and LOVED it!


Thanks Jim-Donna!

Last year when I was planning our first trip I studied your trip reports and pictures  like they were the definitive guide.  Between your reports and OhLiz's blog, I got really good and truly useful info.. So much so that I was able to pry my wife and another couple out of the Negril AI's and convince them to give TB a shot.   It was no easy task.  I was overjoyed when my initially very dubious wife told me three days in that the TB way of vacationing was much, much better, and that the AI's were not really in our(her) future plans.  Trip 2 to TB, and number 12 to Jamaica is in December. 

So to make a long story short.  Thank you (and OhLiz) for your trip reports. They were extremely helpful to us.

----------


## Accompong

*Just a little added information for anyone going to Little Ochi on July 10th
http://www.jamaicaobserver.com/enter...ood-fest_65854

Peace and Guidance

*

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

For future trips to *Little Ochie*, you can rent a guide and car, you can rent a boat and Captain, and you can stand along the road and flag down a route taxi heading east and go to *Junction* where you can get a route taxi going to *Alligator Pond*. You want to do the last suggestion leaving around 11 am. The drop-off spot is less than a block from the restaurant, just walk towards the sea. There should be a route taxi going to *Treasure Beach* when you're done with lunch. If not, just do the reverse i.e. take a route taxi to *Junction* and then one to *TB*. Later in the day, route taxi's to *TB* become a bit more infrequent. Each method has their plus and minuses but the route taxi is very, very easy and by far the least expensive, less than $500J ($125J to *Junction*, $155J to *Alligator Pond*) each way as of February 2016. Be aware the route taxi men work hard for their money and tipping is not a city in China. Also if you are in a hurry to return and don't want to wait until the taxi is full, if you are the first in the taxi, ask him how much he needs to leave asap.

----------


## ohliz

I've been to Little Ochi a couple of times but never by boat.  I suppose it is doable but seems perhaps a bit long and bouncy, even from TB.

How was your trip, Spiff?

----------


## Spiff

> How was your trip, Spiff?


  Leaving day after tomorrow, so I'm hoping its great!   Taking six newbies with us...  Going to be fun!

----------


## ohliz

Oh I misread the timing. In that case, ENJOY!!! I'm a few weeks behind you. 

You know I speak for everyone when I say...please post some pictures  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

